# Season Pass Roll Call



## highpeaksdrifter (Jul 14, 2008)

Where will you have a seasons pass for the *2008/2009* season? I'm just curious which mountain has the most passholders.

Whiteface/Gore for me


----------



## Geoff (Jul 14, 2008)

KMart


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2008)

Tenney 

actually I'm not all that embarrassed as it was only $99.  I think my days of season passes are over as I went the variety route last season and loved it.  Only way I see myself getting back into the season pass game is if I own a place near a mountain again someday.  As long as I'm day trip slummin', I'll be sticking to ski clubs and discount cards to get to multiple areas.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 14, 2008)

None, I'm road tripping, if I did, it would be Blue Mtn., but the numbr of times I go along with midweek discounts doesn't save me any money.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 14, 2008)

Blue mountain...I didn't buy my pass at the uber reduced price in June so I'm waiting until early November before the November 15th deadline.  Probably about $550...for an all days pass but I'll use it 70 or 80 days..


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Jul 14, 2008)

Jack Frost - Midweek pass only this year...I've decided that weekend crowds are not for me. May do Sunday nights at Blue or Sno.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 14, 2008)

Crystal Mountain Michigan
Arapahoe Basin Coloooraaaadoooo!


----------



## powderman (Jul 14, 2008)

Mohawk 

Yes, it's easy.  But, it's sometimes fun to ski there for an hour after work.  And it's so close by.  I ski at further ski areas whenever I can, usually Catamount.  In a year or two, I might stop season passing at Mohawk, but until then...


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2008)

powderman said:


> Mohawk
> 
> Yes, it's easy.  But, it's sometimes fun to ski there for an hour after work.  And it's so close by.  I ski at further ski areas whenever I can, usually Catamount.  In a year or two, I might stop season passing at Mohawk, but until then...



Nothing wrong with being a pass holder at a little local hill. If Mohawk keeps you entertained, then I say good on you! I'm equi-distant between Sundown and Mohawk so the choice of Sundown is obvious (more challenge) for me. Midweek night skiing and taking advantage of the occasional local dump keeps me primed between trips to larger hills further north.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 14, 2008)

Wachusett and will day trip/look for discounts for any other trips.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 14, 2008)

Sunday River,Loon, Loaf combo.  The new england pass.  4 of them
http://www.sundayriver.com/TicketsPasses/Season_Passes.html


I bought a tenney pass for my brother for his birthday,


----------



## mishka (Jul 14, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Wachusett and will day trip/look for discounts for any other trips.



same here. Wawa Bronze passes. This year I got one fo my 11yo. She doesn't  know it yet


----------



## shpride (Jul 14, 2008)

Blue Hills for me.  I think the management did a good job last year, so I am keeping with them.


----------



## WJenness (Jul 14, 2008)

I bought the Boyne (SR, SL, Loon) Silver Pass when it first was for sale in April.

I'm probably going to get a WaWa Bronze pass for nights after work as well.

-w


----------



## Terry (Jul 14, 2008)

Sunday River, Sugarloaf, Loon combo and Shawnee Peak pass for me and the Mrs. All bought and paid for. Just waiting for snow!!


----------



## MommaBear (Jul 14, 2008)

Mount Snow - 5 of them.    Kids will do Sundown with the schools' ski clubs.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 14, 2008)

Passing on a pass this winter as I'll have some personal issues and I cant guarantee how much I'll be able to get out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 14, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Passing on a pass this winter as I'll have some personal issues and I cant guarantee how much I'll be able to get out.



sucks to hear that.....hope whatever it is gets sorted out before the snow flies


----------



## andyzee (Jul 14, 2008)

None for me this year, for the first time in awhile. Nothing wrong with that, we'll get to check out more mountains.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jul 14, 2008)

Greek Peak for me

Nice thing about that pass (other than dirt cheap 250) is I get 50% off Whiteface/Gore tickets too!!!! Non-holiday, but I'm cool with that.


----------



## MrMagic (Jul 14, 2008)

mishka said:


> same here. Wawa Bronze passes. This year I got one fo my 11yo. She doesn't  know it yet



i had a bronze wa wa pass when i was in college, best thing i ever did!!!!
as for me just ski sundown Ct


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jul 14, 2008)

Day trippin  and road trippin ----------- no pass


----------



## madskier6 (Jul 14, 2008)

No season pass for me.  I like variety & taking advantage of ski club discounts.  I haven't had a season pass since I unfortunately had to sell my condo in the MRV.   I'll be skiing a lot, however, and all over the place, hopefully.


----------



## bobbutts (Jul 14, 2008)

Midweek Boyne pass mostly for Loon
Midweek Pat's Peak


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 14, 2008)

Whiteface/Gore for me.  
Wont be skiing anywhere else in the east.
you clits going to get up here this year


----------



## powhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

The almighty beast of ct.....ski sundown.....gonna do bus trips on sundays thru action sports....and scoff a bunch of tix from meriden ski council

steve


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 14, 2008)

Jay


----------



## Talisman (Jul 14, 2008)

No season pass for me I do the bulk ticket routine through a ski club which costs about the same as a mid-range pass, but I ski a wider variety of ski araes in VT, NH, ME & NY.  Next year I might get another Colorado Pass if I head to CO for a vacation.


----------



## Sky (Jul 14, 2008)

Wachusett.  Like the Mohawk/Blue Hills/Sundown/etc folks....proximity plus price.

I hope to take more advantage of the participating deals from other resorts this year.

Last year I hit Stratton (mid-week in March) and loved it for $38? (less than $40).


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ski Sundown for me.  Between Wed nights, 2-3 weekdays, and the times I can get the wife out on the weekends it makes sense this year.


----------



## AdironRider (Jul 14, 2008)

Snow King - 100 bucks as a JHMR employee. Killer deal for the night skiing alone. 
Jackson Hole - free as Ill most likely be mt hosting or instructing this year.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Gore/Whiteface . . .

(And let it be known that I'm getting increasingly jealous of AdironRider)


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jul 14, 2008)

None.. Don't ski enough unfortunately, but I'll probably get a Mad Card again.  Got one last year (first time). Skied two days there, and once was with my dad, so he used the 3rd ticket.  Worked out well enough.  Otherwise I joined a ski club last year that goes to SB and Stowe and gets very good deals there (last year it was $43 SB and $45 Stowe I think).


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

Mount Snow for my family.  Nor-easter passes for me and my wife.  Kids passes for my kids, + a Snow Camp and Cub Camp pass for them too.  I'll probably add in a seasonal base lodge locker too for the gear, because what's another couple hundred bucks after almost 5 grand


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 15, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I bought the Boyne (SR, SL, Loon) Silver Pass when it first was for sale in April.
> 
> I'm probably going to get a WaWa Bronze pass for nights after work as well.
> 
> -w



Same here. I already bought my SR/SL/Loon silver pass and already bought my Wa Bronze pass.


----------



## vcunning (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow for my family.  Nor-easter passes for me and my wife.  Kids passes for my kids, + a Snow Camp and Cub Camp pass for them too.  I'll probably add in a seasonal base lodge locker too for the gear, because what's another couple hundred bucks after almost 5 grand



What, no premium parking pass?:grin:

Mount Snow x4 for us too.  But it's more like 3, because under 5 in only $30.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 15, 2008)

K Mart midweek, New England Silver for Loaf, SR, Loon.


----------



## danny p (Jul 15, 2008)

K/Pico


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

vcunning said:


> What, no premium parking pass?:grin:



You kidding,  I'm going to be pulling my ride right ontop of the concrete slab where the rental compressors used to be, right after I see you dropping M off at daycare, while you're wearing your beach attire 







 

Of course most weekend days,  all I'll be using to get there is one of these


----------



## hammer (Jul 15, 2008)

WJenness said:


> I'm probably going to get a WaWa Bronze pass for nights after work as well.


How much are those running? There are no prices on the web site...

I may get a night skiing pass but for the 6 - 8 family day trips I go on a season it has worked out better just getting discounted tickets.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 15, 2008)

hammer said:


> How much are those running? There are no prices on the web site...
> 
> I may get a night skiing pass but for the 6 - 8 family day trips I go on a season it has worked out better just getting discounted tickets.



Give Sky a PM, he's running a GPS club that gets you a discount over the web price and an extension on when you can buy at the lowest price.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> Jack Frost - Midweek pass only this year...I've decided that weekend crowds are not for me. May do Sunday nights at Blue or Sno.



Sunday mornings at Blue..arriving before 7:30AM is where it's at..everything is freshly groomed..and sometimes fresh manmade Poe..and even some of the regulars go to church or have family committments on Sunday mornings..Night skiing at Blue on a weekend are the worst conditions there..and they hardly ever do the 2nd time regrooming anymore...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 15, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Passing on a pass this winter as I'll have some personal issues and I cant guarantee how much I'll be able to get out.



Did both of your legs fall off...ski season is too short for personal issues..


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 15, 2008)

hammer said:


> How much are those running? There are no prices on the web site...
> 
> I may get a night skiing pass but for the 6 - 8 family day trips I go on a season it has worked out better just getting discounted tickets.



I paid same price as last year, $209. I believe that's good until early Sept. 

http://wawa.wachusett.com/rates_packages/Century_Passes/


----------



## Sparky (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll be getting two passes from Jiminy, but they are work related benefit. If anyone is interested in a "free: season pass and some great training, they'll be looking for instructors in October.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 15, 2008)

SundayRiver/Loaf/Loon pass for myself and my 3yr old...her pass is only $35.  The Mrs may be pregnant this winter :wink:


----------



## Vinny (Jul 15, 2008)

2 mid-week passes at Snow for my wife and I.


----------



## vcunning (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> You kidding,  I'm going to be pulling my ride right ontop of the concrete slab where the rental compressors used to be, right after I see you dropping M off at daycare, while you're wearing your beach attire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I have more of a Larry Bird 1980s look when dropping of M at Daycare.






Plus, I'm very good at Photoshop when I have time.  And I have your picture!

And be careful of the Moover.  Last fall, they decided to back into my parked car.  Not just once, but twice:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 15, 2008)

vcunning said:


> Hey, I have more of a Larry Bird 1980s look when dropping of M at Daycare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes, I do know and expect retribution at somepoint 



> And be careful of the Moover.  Last fall, they decided to back into my parked car.  Not just once, but twice:



But atleast now with your car, I bet that your one of the few that can say that the paint job on your Thule Box is an exact match to the paint job of your car!


----------



## vcunning (Jul 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Oh yes, I do know and expect retribution at somepoint
> 
> 
> 
> But atleast now with your car, I bet that your one of the few that can say that the paint job on your Thule Box is an exact match to the paint job of your car!



Yes, Maggie does have the matching Thule (with the badges removed).  Unfortunately, it didn't get me out of the $219 ticket on I-95 last week.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 15, 2008)

Killington Blackout - weekends
Sundown - weekdays.

I'm hoping to have both be worth it by Jan 1.


----------



## arik (Jul 16, 2008)

no pass for me so far this year (I had a Mount Snow pass past 4 years).
I am on a budget thsi year as I am going back to school (maybe I can get a higher education pass but I doubt it as my school is part time I think).
Also I want to ski more at Berskhire east this year but there passes aren't such a good deal because the day tix are cheap.


----------



## JohnGD33 (Jul 16, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Sunday mornings at Blue..arriving before 7:30AM is where it's at..everything is freshly groomed..and sometimes fresh manmade Poe..and even some of the regulars go to church or have family committments on Sunday mornings..Night skiing at Blue on a weekend are the worst conditions there..and they hardly ever do the 2nd time regrooming anymore...



I am getting a Sno Sunday through Friday pass. They used to have a Tuesay night pass that was a good deal. I am looking up north for some kind of weekend deal but could not find anything yet.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm sticking with my Camelback Pass for at least one more year.  Up to this point they have been wonderful but I'm hearing of some possible disturbing changes.  If Sno Mountain would ever get their act together that would be a possiblity as long as we stay in the Pocono area.  Long term goal is to get out of NJ (and the Pocono house) and get a place on one of those beautiful NH lakes (Winni or Sunapee).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## abc (Jul 16, 2008)

None for me. Just like any other year. 

I'm just not a pass person. I don't ski enough in one place to be worth it. The closest I came to getting a pass was 2 years ago when I got a house "closer" to slopes for weekends and had Monday free. Turned out I could get discount lift tickets for Mondays for a song. Add a bunch of random discounts for the weekend days, I think I was about as good without needing a pass money-wise. And I do get a bit bored with one single area after a couple weekends. So I move on to another area to change it up a bit...


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Jul 16, 2008)

4aprice said:


> I'm sticking with my Camelback Pass for at least one more year.  Up to this point they have been wonderful but I'm hearing of some possible disturbing changes.



Are you referring to the hotel / indoor waterpark? Crowds will be crazy (er) on weekends for sure when that happens.


----------



## roger gaudi (Jul 16, 2008)

Iceface/Whiteface only non-holiday


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 17, 2008)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> Are you referring to the hotel / indoor waterpark? Crowds will be crazy (er) on weekends for sure when that happens.



I'm not sure what the impact of the hotel will be yet.  What I did hear is that they might be charging for parking at Camelbeach this summer.  If they pull that stunt during the winter it will be my last season there.  The new GM came from Mountain Creek and I can't stand that place.  Sno needs to get their act together and expand their top to bottom runs.  I tried to go there last year for a day only to find the main lift shut down.  I do believe they could be a major player in the Poconos and they may actually be closer to our house then CBK.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## pepperdawg (Jul 17, 2008)

For 2nd year in a row Pulled trigger on Stratton-Okemo-Sunapee MIdweek pass as majority (all) of my riding is now done daytripping midweek......$349 is a decent price....although got it last year for 269 as I bought it March and it was good for the remainder of the season....

...secretly wished Mt Snow's midweek pass was a bit cheaper.....jerks


----------



## Phillycore (Jul 17, 2008)

JFBB 

First trip this upcoming season it will already have paid for itself since I bought it midseason last year and skied for free the end of last year, otherwise I'd have been at Blue..


When are the PA mtns going to get together and offer a multi-mountain season pass....

JFBB / Blue / Camelback  pass would kick ass...


----------



## WJenness (Jul 17, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> JFBB
> 
> First trip this upcoming season it will already have paid for itself since I bought it midseason last year and skied for free the end of last year, otherwise I'd have been at Blue..
> 
> ...



Made me wonder how much of next season's pass I'd Worked/Paid/Skied off so far.

I got four days in (3 at Sunday River & 1 at Loon).

My math tells me that that would have cost me $266 in lift tickets... so before last season ended, I'd already taken care of over 44% of my pass cost... Steezy.

Anyone else?

-w


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Jul 17, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> JFBB
> 
> First trip this upcoming season it will already have paid for itself since I bought it midseason last year and skied for free the end of last year, otherwise I'd have been at Blue..
> 
> ...



Would be sweet if the price were right but I can't see it happening.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 17, 2008)

Phillycore said:


> JFBB
> 
> First trip this upcoming season it will already have paid for itself since I bought it midseason last year and skied for free the end of last year, otherwise I'd have been at Blue..
> 
> ...



You may scream about this but I would like to see Camelback team up with an area further north, say upstate NY or Vermont and offer some sort of pass.  That would most certainly drive me to go to that area.  JFBB is associated with Mt Snow and Crotched and maybe a couple of others but is too small to keep me entertained for an entire season (Camelback barely fits that bill).  


Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Phillycore (Jul 18, 2008)

IMO  Camelback is weak compared to Blue when it comes to Pocono resorts.
Blue is easily the best of the ragged bunch that we have to deal with down here.
Varied terrain, high vertical, and quick lifts make it truly a fun mountain to ski at.. (just not on weekends between noon and 4pm)
JFBB's open terrain policy and the fact that they open first and close last makes the most sense for someone who needs to travel over 100 miles each direction just to go skiing. 
Yeah the lifts are slow and the runs can be short, but they blow snow into the woods and let you ski wherever you want.  BB keeps the jibhonks happy, and JF's east mtn doesn't attract the noob's as much since it is located away from other easier trails.  

Camelback also has a tradition of closing for no apparent good reason.
I would give them the nod for the best food/bar areas and I love the fact that you can park at sunbowl and ski to your car if you get there early enough. 
They are turning that place into a damn Disney world and soon it will be filled with even more noob's than shawnee.


----------



## dmc (Jul 18, 2008)

Hunter... what can i say.. It's 5 minutes from my casa....


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Jul 18, 2008)

4aprice said:


> You may scream about this but I would like to see Camelback team up with an area further north, say upstate NY or Vermont and offer some sort of pass.  That would most certainly drive me to go to that area.  JFBB is associated with Mt Snow and Crotched and maybe a couple of others but is too small to keep me entertained for an entire season (Camelback barely fits that bill).
> 
> 
> Alex
> ...



Jack Frost and Big Boulder are 2 seperate and distinct areas that really shouldn't be lumped together IMO. BB cant compare to CB I'll give you that. 

JF may be smaller in vert but 1) The snow is better and 2) I can ski trees without having my pass clipped. In fact they encourage tree skiing. They're even thinning out the trees even more this summer for a better glade experience this upcoming winter. That puts it over the top for me. If you stay on the map at JF it can get boring but I can explore Jack Frost which is something that can't be done at CB which keeps me entertained. Just my opinion


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 18, 2008)

What is a jibhonk???


----------



## shwilly (Jul 18, 2008)

None 

Which is silly from a customer retention perspective because last year's Loaf pass afforded a long, epic season and we could hardly have been happier customers. I think our biggest complaint was that one time we thought a bigger passholder discount for a hotel room would have been nice.

However, life events say passes aren't cost effective this year, so we'll probably go with a Maine Pass + day tickets. It's annoying from a $/day perspective, but on the plus side it makes a few N VT trips a near certainty.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 19, 2008)

shwilly said:


> None
> 
> Which is silly from a customer retention perspective because last year's Loaf pass afforded a long, epic season and we could hardly have been happier customers. I think our biggest complaint was that one time we thought a bigger passholder discount for a hotel room would have been nice.
> 
> However, life events say passes aren't cost effective this year, so we'll probably go with a Maine Pass + day tickets. It's annoying from a $/day perspective, but on the plus side it makes a few N VT trips a near certainty.



I would look into a ski club.  As I had mentioned, I got 8 tickets for $260 total, which included the membership.  Hard to beat $32.50 a day unless you have a pass somewhere.  Membership also includes some appreciation weekends at certain areas with deeply discounted tickets.


----------



## hardline (Jul 20, 2008)

same thing as last year. pass at MC. unfortunatly we haven't got things together for the project in stowe, so no pass there but at least 20 days. saw a buddy tonight that i rode with all winter and after many beers we came to the conclusion that we each only had lift lines on  2 days this past season at MC.


----------



## jimmer (Jul 20, 2008)

gore / whiteface,just bought them last week,both mts r offering some new terrain this year,sould be great.


----------



## Ski Hick (Jul 22, 2008)

Cannon Mt. NH & Smuggs VT.


----------



## 4aprice (Jul 22, 2008)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> Jack Frost and Big Boulder are 2 seperate and distinct areas that really shouldn't be lumped together IMO. BB cant compare to CB I'll give you that.
> 
> JF may be smaller in vert but 1) The snow is better and 2) I can ski trees without having my pass clipped. In fact they encourage tree skiing. They're even thinning out the trees even more this summer for a better glade experience this upcoming winter. That puts it over the top for me. If you stay on the map at JF it can get boring but I can explore Jack Frost which is something that can't be done at CB which keeps me entertained. Just my opinion



I will give you the natural snow because of elevation and location.  I also like that JF dosen't have night skiing so the snow stays better.  We actually have a house at Arrowhead Lakes which is closer to JF then Camelback.  But my opinion is that the terrain at Camelback is better and natural snow in the Poconos is marginal at best.  Camelback certainly knows how to pump out snow and every year I have been there manages to get the entire mountain open.  The nightlife and location is better for me since my home in Jersey is close to route 80.  I can easily hit it from both houses.  I keep a locker there and if it gets too zooish stop skiing.  1st two hours in the morning are never crowded.  Usually after presidents week the crowds drop significantly even on the weekends and the spring there is great.  As far as trees I am lucky enough to travel west and to N New England every year and save that stuff for there.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

4aprice said:


> I will give you the natural snow because of elevation and location.  I also like that JF dosen't have night skiing so the snow stays better.  We actually have a house at Arrowhead Lakes which is closer to JF then Camelback.  But my opinion is that the terrain at Camelback is better and natural snow in the Poconos is marginal at best.  Camelback certainly knows how to pump out snow and every year I have been there manages to get the entire mountain open.  The nightlife and location is better for me since my home in Jersey is close to route 80.  I can easily hit it from both houses.  I keep a locker there and if it gets too zooish stop skiing.  1st two hours in the morning are never crowded.  Usually after presidents week the crowds drop significantly even on the weekends and the spring there is great.  As far as trees I am lucky enough to travel west and to N New England every year and save that stuff for there.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Do you ever ski Blue mountain?  Alot of former Camelback passholders make Blue mountain their home


----------



## Zand (Jul 23, 2008)

Just Wachusett. Advantage of that is the discounts at Sugarbush and Okemo.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

Bump


----------



## powderman (Aug 4, 2008)

powderman said:


> Mohawk
> 
> Yes, it's easy.  But, it's sometimes fun to ski there for an hour after work.  And it's so close by.  I ski at further ski areas whenever I can, usually Catamount.  In a year or two, I might stop season passing at Mohawk, but until then...



edit:  Thinking about switching to Catamount this year


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

powderman said:


> edit:  Thinking about switching to Catamount this year



Are you closer to Catamount or Sundown? Catamount is a good hill with better (steeper) terrain, but they're not all that aggressive in terms of making snow. Sundown kills them on the bump front too.


----------



## powderman (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Are you closer to Catamount or Sundown? Catamount is a good hill with better (steeper) terrain, but they're not all that aggressive in terms of making snow. Sundown kills them on the bump front too.



No, but it's only a 15 minute difference.  Sundown's season pass is $160 more than Catamount's and I don't feel it's worth the additional cost.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 4, 2008)

Giving my brother his Tenney pass for his birthday this weekend.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

powderman said:


> No, but it's only a 15 minute difference.  Sundown's season pass is $160 more than Catamount's and I don't feel it's worth the additional cost.



I have to disagree. Depends on what type of skiing you like though. If you like bumps, Sundown, without question. Also, 15 minutes further probably means 10 additional miles. That's 20 up and back. Say you get 20 MPG, that's ~$5 per trip. 20 days and you've off-set that $160 difference by a benjamin. Plus at Sundown, you get to ski with the cool kids.


----------



## powderman (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> I have to disagree. Depends on what type of skiing you like though. If you like bumps, Sundown, without question. Also, 15 minutes further probably means 10 additional miles. That's 20 up and back. Say you get 20 MPG, that's ~$5 per trip. 20 days and you've off-set that $160 difference by a benjamin. Plus at Sundown, you get to ski with the cool kids.



How'd I know you'd start this debate?:wink:

I wouldn't call myself a bump skier, I'll ski on the bumps 2-4 times a day, but that's about it.  You're right about the gas, though it's highly unlikey I'll spend 20 days at Catamount or Sundown... I'd estimate a dozen.  In that case, Catamount's value is better than Sundown's.


----------



## Greg (Aug 4, 2008)

powderman said:


> How'd I know you'd start this debate?:wink:
> 
> I wouldn't call myself a bump skier, I'll ski on the bumps 2-4 times a day, but that's about it.  You're right about the gas, though it's highly unlikey I'll spend 20 days at Catamount or Sundown... I'd estimate a dozen.  In that case, Catamount's value is better than Sundown's.



Discussion, not a debate.  Catamount is a cool little hill...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Catamount is a cool little hill...


That it is....I have only been once, but I thought it was a great little place.


----------



## powderman (Aug 11, 2008)

Decided it will be 'da Cat... really psyched


----------



## hardline (Aug 25, 2008)

ordered my pass for the creek last night.


----------



## roark (Aug 25, 2008)

Kmart blue lig... errr blackout pass.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 25, 2008)

Got an unlimited pass for my son and I at Hidden Valley way back at the end of last season when it was $189 for me and $25 for my son.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 25, 2008)

shpride said:


> Blue Hills for me.  I think the management did a good job last year, so I am keeping with them.



Blue Hills is run by Ski Campgaw Management who has operated Campgaw in NJ for the county of Bergen for years.  I used to live near Campgaw so I've been there a bunch of times, for a very small hill the management blows a lot of snow and always has a really good base going and good snow conditions for NJ, so I would expect the same at Blue Hills.


----------



## hardline (Aug 25, 2008)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Blue Hills is run by Ski Campgaw Management who has operated Campgaw in NJ for the county of Bergen for years.  I used to live near Campgaw so I've been there a bunch of times, for a very small hill the management blows a lot of snow and always has a really good base going and good snow conditions for NJ, so I would expect the same at Blue Hills.



went there eons ago. the early 90's. they had a pretty long halfpipe that had a weird kink in it which was funny. we where there doing a demo for crazy banana, who i was riding for at the time. they gave us the run of the place we got to build jumps where ever we wanted. a budy of my broke his tailbone trying to copy some trick i was doing that day.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

I think I'm going to pick up my Sundown pass next week. That will surly fire me up for the ski season.


----------



## Rob A (Aug 27, 2008)

I'll be purchasing my Mtn Creek pass shortly. Although I'm never really satisfied with their service, they are still the closest and cheapest resort for me.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm going to be a pass holder for the first time ever this year (non-employee benefits pass).  Where else, but at Sundown.   Passes are purchased, just need to go have our pictures taken and pick them up.


----------



## prisnah (Oct 9, 2008)

Picking up my New England Pass this weekend. I don't need a new picture, but I think I'm gonna have one taken anyway......now I just need to figure out what kind of wierd look I'm gonna go for.


----------



## dawn-ski (Oct 9, 2008)

Killington Blackout pass ,which this year includes pass for Wobbly Barn....


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 9, 2008)

I guess I need to get my butt down to Sundown and get mine before the increase.


----------



## severine (Oct 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I guess I need to get my butt down to Sundown and get mine before the increase.


You can order online.  That's what I did.


----------



## Robert Goulet (Oct 9, 2008)

Stowe, Mad River, Bolton, Jay Peak......thank you college special


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 9, 2008)

severine said:


> You can order online.  That's what I did.



I figured I'd go up there just to build up the ski jones.


----------



## severine (Oct 9, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I figured I'd go up there just to build up the ski jones.


I hear ya.  I drove by yesterday to look at a stroller in the area and my 3 year old insisted there was snow on the slopes.    Alas, there was not.  But I did see guns out...

I ordered online and after 2-3 days for processing, we can go get our pictures taken.  So I'll use that for stoke.  I'm not sure if they're available right after that... I know when I did my employee pass, I had to wait 4 or 5 days after I had my picture taken to get the actual pass.  So if that's the case, then there will be another trip in the future.   Luckily, it's only about 12 miles away from us.


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Tenney
> 
> actually I'm not all that embarrassed as it was only $99.  I think my days of season passes are over as I went the variety route last season and loved it.  Only way I see myself getting back into the season pass game is if I own a place near a mountain again someday.  As long as I'm day trip slummin', I'll be sticking to ski clubs and discount cards to get to multiple areas.


For the likes of you, Michigan offers this amazing Deal
http://www.goskimichigan.com/discover-michigan-skiing.html
Wouldn't you love to to have this option for your region?

I have two season pass'
Michigan Crystal Mountain
A-Basin Bonus Pass


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 9, 2008)

severine said:


> I hear ya.  I drove by yesterday to look at a stroller in the area and my 3 year old insisted there was snow on the slopes.    Alas, there was not.  But I did see guns out...
> 
> I ordered online and after 2-3 days for processing, we can go get our pictures taken.  So I'll use that for stoke.  I'm not sure if they're available right after that... I know when I did my employee pass, I had to wait 4 or 5 days after I had my picture taken to get the actual pass.  So if that's the case, then there will be another trip in the future.   Luckily, it's only about 12 miles away from us.



When I got mine last year they took my pic and within a minute the guy grabbed the pass off the printer and I was off to the lift.


----------



## JD (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll have a bush pass this year.


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

JD said:


> I'll have a bush pass this year.



For real?


----------



## RichT (Oct 9, 2008)

Hunter!!!!!!!


----------



## JD (Oct 9, 2008)

Yea.  Work wouldn't buy me a summer pass.  I told them I didn't want a winter pass.  They said "we don't get a deal on summer passes."  So I said, "Buy me a summer pass at Full Retail, it's still cheaper then you pay for my winter pass with the hookup, you'll save the Inn almost 200 bucks."  That was too much for them to figure out.  They still said they wouldn't do it for me so I said, "well, now I'm gonna make you buy me a winter pass just to puncuate your stupidity in managing the Inn."  They said, "OK."
So I have a bush pass.


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

Cool. I hope to be up there a few times. I'll let you know and we can rail bumps together....


----------



## JD (Oct 9, 2008)

Yea...just wait at the lift....I'll B there........


----------



## hardline (Oct 9, 2008)

JD said:


> Yea.  Work wouldn't buy me a summer pass.  I told them I didn't want a winter pass.  They said "we don't get a deal on summer passes."  So I said, "Buy me a summer pass at Full Retail, it's still cheaper then you pay for my winter pass with the hookup, you'll save the Inn almost 200 bucks."  That was too much for them to figure out.  They still said they wouldn't do it for me so I said, "well, now I'm gonna make you buy me a winter pass just to puncuate your stupidity in managing the Inn."  They said, "OK."
> So I have a bush pass.



really no stowe?


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 9, 2008)

It'll be Cannon for me, even though I think it's too expensive.


----------



## ccskier (Oct 10, 2008)

Jay Peak, a cool $380 for the season.


----------



## JD (Oct 10, 2008)

Haven't had a Stowe Pass since 04-05.  I'll be there plenty though when it's good.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 10, 2008)

My 4 new england passes came in the mail yesterday.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 10, 2008)

Haven't seen mine yet... Oh Mr. Mailman, bring me my pass.

-w


----------



## roark (Oct 10, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> It'll be Cannon for me, even though I think it's too expensive.


 See you on choice Wednesdays. :flag:


----------



## skibum9995 (Oct 10, 2008)

roark said:


> See you on choice Wednesdays. :flag:


NIce. Thats the day to do it.


----------



## powbmps (Oct 10, 2008)

Sunapee.  

Was going to go with the midweek, but by upgrading to the Value Pass I get a free pass for my 6 year old (normally $350).  Still too friggin' expensive.


----------



## AMAC2233 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey I didn't get my NE pass in the mail. Maybe it has to do with the Threedom thing. That's gotten really messed up the last few years. Last year I didn't even get an actual pass until mid-December, because we bought when Loon was still Booth Creek and the computers changed over. They just gave me a slip that I had to show to the ticket booth and get a paper ticket each time - which was only about 4 days, but still. Everything was so screwed up at Loon for a while, you couldn't use credit cards or gift certificates for a time which was a pain in the behind. I'm pumped about this NE thing though. SR and SL are much better back - ups than WV and Cranmore. I will definitely be visiting Maine a lot this winter.


----------



## hardline (Oct 11, 2008)

JD said:


> Haven't had a Stowe Pass since 04-05.  I'll be there plenty though when it's good.



i just assumed you did.


----------



## Swamp Dog (Oct 11, 2008)

Gunstock, because I can see the trails from my bedroom window    I'd kind of like to spring for the SR/Loon combo as well, but I'll have to see if my schedule will make it worthwhile.


----------



## JD (Oct 11, 2008)

hardline said:


> i just assumed you did.



Last year I had a few vouchers late in the year, other then that I skin and hit 2 for 1 mad river days.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 11, 2008)

Stopped by Loon today and picked up my pass   

-w


----------



## aveski2000 (Oct 13, 2008)

Bought a New England (Silver) pass on Saturday. I was on the fence due to limited $, but knew I would regret not having one. At least the price of gas and heating oil is coming down. Will be looking for more car pool opportunities from Portland.


----------



## Zand (Oct 13, 2008)

Picked up my bronze at Wachusett today.


----------



## skiing is life (Oct 13, 2008)

season pass to berkshire east:grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 13, 2008)

ccskier said:


> Jay Peak, a cool $380 for the season.



For real?  Is that discounted?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 13, 2008)

$500something at Blue..


----------



## prisnah (Oct 13, 2008)

Me and my girlfriend picked up our NE passes on Sat. It was great to be up at SR again for fall festival, drinking beers, checking out the renovations and lifts. Stoke meter is way up now, hopefully just a few more weeks till the chairs start turning.


----------



## Bkroon9175 (Oct 13, 2008)

Threedom Pass and Ski NH passes.  I will add a Ski NH card or two as well


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 25, 2008)

I was just about to order my season pass to Sundown an was wondering is anyone went with the "Season Pass Protection" where if you get move/hurt they prorate a refund. Is it worth it?


----------



## Eski (Oct 26, 2008)

2 passes in hand, Hunter & Gore/Whiteface ... as always, I'll be looking for whatever other deals can be had for exploring


----------



## severine (Oct 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I was just about to order my season pass to Sundown an was wondering is anyone went with the "Season Pass Protection" where if you get move/hurt they prorate a refund. Is it worth it?


We decided to.  In the past, our passes were free for working there so it was a nonissue.  Having to front about $1K for 2 passes, and the fact that I did injure myself last year in a manner that if I reinjure, my season will be over, we decided it was worth the little bit of extra money.  Small price to pay for some peace of mind that we wouldn't lose out entirely on the passes under those circumstances.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 26, 2008)

severine said:


> We decided to.  In the past, our passes were free for working there so it was a nonissue.  Having to front about $1K for 2 passes, and the fact that I did injury myself last year in a manner that if I reinjure, my season will be over, we decided it was worth the little bit of extra money.  Small price to pay for some peace of mind that we wouldn't lose out entirely on the passes under those circumstances.



I think I am going to get it, not a bad investment for about $25. I just wanted to make sure there were no big loopholes in it that keep you from collecting.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 26, 2008)

Yep the Queen and I scored FREE season paases at a local speed bump that gives us free skiing at 3 other areas on 3 other days each week -- SAWEET -- the only damn good thing bout being a SENIOR 

This yr with sr rates the majors are fairly reasonable with multi-day deals  and TREMBLANT is looking GREAT teh EXCHANGE rate is starting to go OUR way bigtime


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 26, 2008)

Unlimited season passes for Blue mountain are $589 before November 15th..I should have bought mine for the super earlybird rate back in June but I was still paying off last ski season.  $589 seems like alot for a mountain the size of Blue but then I consider that they have a high speed quad, a high speed 6-pack, night skiing 7 days a week on everytrail..and a 7:30AM weekend opening time and it's not that bad.  Hopefully I get my per day cost down to under $8 per session.


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hunter...


----------



## hardline (Oct 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Unlimited season passes for Blue mountain are $589 before November 15th..I should have bought mine for the super earlybird rate back in June but I was still paying off last ski season.  $589 seems like alot for a mountain the size of Blue but then I consider that they have a high speed quad, a high speed 6-pack, night skiing 7 days a week on everytrail..and a 7:30AM weekend opening time and it's not that bad.  Hopefully I get my per day cost down to under $8 per session.



that seems high to me with the amount of bussiness they do.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

hardline said:


> that seems high to me with the amount of bussiness they do.



It's the price the will pay..$45 for a weekend morning pass at Blue...7:30AM-12:30PM..and $32 for a weekday night pass which are the two sessions I ski the most so I break even by around Christmas..


----------



## stomachdoc (Oct 27, 2008)

Threedom Passes for the 5 of us.  Gulp!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 27, 2008)

stomachdoc said:


> Threedom Passes for the 5 of us.  Gulp!



So u gotta a Tummy ache  now doc ??


----------



## AMAC2233 (Oct 27, 2008)

NE pass came in the mail today...finally...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 27, 2008)

Ordered my silver GPS pass for WA today. $259.


----------



## KingM (Oct 27, 2008)

Sadly, I think I *won't* have a Bush pass this year. They don't have the lodging trade anymore and now that my older son won't get a pass with my corporate pass, it doesn't make sense to get one. Instead, I'll just buy eight or ten day passes through the Chamber, take advantage of any deal days, and take my kids to MRG every Sunday, where I get a pass through my advertising, my older son is only $209 and the younger kids are free. We've also got a trip or two planned for Bolton, I've got a couple of day passes to Smuggs, and I'll probably go down to Middlebury once or twice again this year. So I'm sure I'll get ~30 days in.

But I'm still kind of bummed about not having a SB pass for the first time in six years. The thought of not being able to just hop in my car every time we get a little dump and reaching LP in five minutes is depressing.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

KingM said:


> Sadly, I think I *won't* have a Bush pass this year. They don't have the lodging trade anymore and now that my older son won't get a pass with my corporate pass, it doesn't make sense to get one. Instead, I'll just buy eight or ten day passes through the Chamber, take advantage of any deal days, and take my kids to MRG every Sunday, where I get a pass through my advertising, my older son is only $209 and the younger kids are free. We've also got a trip or two planned for Bolton, I've got a couple of day passes to Smuggs, and I'll probably go down to Middlebury once or twice again this year. So I'm sure I'll get ~30 days in.
> 
> But I'm still kind of bummed about not having a SB pass for the first time in six years. The thought of not being able to just hop in my car every time we get a little dump and reaching LP in five minutes is depressing.



Bummer KingM!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 27, 2008)

KingM said:


> Sadly, I think I *won't* have a Bush pass this year. They don't have the lodging trade anymore and now that my older son won't get a pass with my corporate pass, it doesn't make sense to get one. Instead, I'll just buy eight or ten day passes through the Chamber, take advantage of any deal days, and take my kids to MRG every Sunday, where I get a pass through my advertising, my older son is only $209 and the younger kids are free. We've also got a trip or two planned for Bolton, I've got a couple of day passes to Smuggs, and I'll probably go down to Middlebury once or twice again this year. So I'm sure I'll get ~30 days in.
> 
> But I'm still kind of bummed about not having a SB pass for the first time in six years. The thought of not being able to just hop in my car every time we get a little dump and reaching LP in five minutes is depressing.



You should be getting free vouchers in exchange for hooking your hotel patrons up with discount tickets..Sugarbush is missing out BIGTIME!!!!!  Don't become a jaded local..suck it up and buy a pass..it is only the 2008-09 ski season once in your life..Why would you live at the base of Sugarbush and not have a pass there..just my inflation adjusted nickel..


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 27, 2008)

This year is going to work out great for me!

Cannon Mountain

Gold Pass for Loon, Sugarloaf, and Sunday River (I work near Loon and get a great deal)

Wildcat (girlfriend works for the city of Berlin, NH and gets a great deal for herself and guest, me!)

Attitash Weekday Pass (Seeing that I wouldn't have to buy the 'Maine Pass' this year, had a little extra $!)


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2008)

Johnskiismore said:


> This year is going to work out great for me!
> 
> Cannon Mountain
> 
> ...



That's a lot of passes and mountains!  You shouldn't have any trouble with getting bored.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Oct 27, 2008)

No, no way for me to get bored!  Early season will be to SR, then once Cannon opens up a lot of terrain I go there on Sunday and Monday, Loon on Tuesday.  When January comes we'll split up Cannon and Wildcat on Sunday, Loon Monday, Attitash Tuesday.  

Just booked four days during NH vacation week (GF is a teacher) and we'll be at Sugarloaf.

As the season winds down in April and areas start to close, we return to SR and the Loaf until they close.

Not that I have been planning this upcoming season at all!


----------



## 2knees (Oct 27, 2008)

no pass.  i'll just figure it out as i go.  as always.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> no pass.  i'll just figure it out as i go.  as always.



Don't worry I haven't bought one yet because I joined the Meriden ski club and they have good weekend awareness days, still a few more days to decide on the Sundown pass.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 29, 2008)

Just pulled the trigger on Sundown passes for Randi & I.


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 30, 2008)

Just went ahead and ordered my Sundown pass this morning.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Oct 30, 2008)

Red Jacket, White Cross.  That's my pass.  I'm back to very little free skiing.  Not a lot of time or $$$.


----------



## hardline (Oct 30, 2008)

so it looks like i might get a house at mt snow for the winter. it toog good of a deal to pass up. so i think i will have to get a classic pass


----------



## bvibert (Oct 30, 2008)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Red Jacket, White Cross.  That's my pass.  I'm back to very little free skiing.  Not a lot of time or $$$.



Where are you patrolling these days?


----------



## JD (Oct 30, 2008)

update: No Pass.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 31, 2008)

purchased season pass to Sundown this morning.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Just pulled the trigger on Sundown passes for Randi & I.





o3jeff said:


> Just went ahead and ordered my Sundown pass this morning.





gmcunni said:


> purchased season pass to Sundown this morning.



Nice!  Sundown is going to have a great season!  I can feel it!


----------



## frozencorn (Oct 31, 2008)

No pass.....I wish, but none. 

I will do what I did last season, trying to work the best deals. That's going to involve:

Using up the Warren Miller freebies by the end of the year. 

Buying the $35 ski VT card, if only for the $40 Sugarbush Sundays and $40 late season Stowe trips. 

The NH ski and ride card for the free tickets (Magic?, Black?) that come with it. 

The Wild Card (which if bought at the Expo is like $118 for three days at the Cat plus an extra midweek ticket) 

Combining all that, I should have to pay full price only a few times all year.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 31, 2008)

I used to get the Blizzard Card at Blue Mountain, because the discounts worked out better for me but they have discontinued it this year.  So now I'm thinking about getting a SP there.

I'd love to hit Blue after work, once a week for a few hours, not sure if the drive is worth it though.  I could get a head start by working out of Port Murray once a week.  It would probably help motivate me on marginal days


----------



## JasonE (Oct 31, 2008)

Wachusett


----------



## telegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Am fortunate to have a Silver Century from Wachusett with Mountains of Distinction perks midweek and a Blackout pass from Killlington


----------



## bvibert (Oct 31, 2008)

telegirl said:


> Am fortunate to have a Silver Century from Wachusett with Mountains of Distinction perks midweek and a Blackout pass from Killlington



Welcome to the forums telegirl!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

Just ordered my season pass at Blue Mt.  Wahoo!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> Just ordered my season pass at Blue Mt.  Wahoo!



Welcome!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks :beer:


----------



## boston_e (Nov 13, 2008)

No pass for me... I did get an express card at Killington.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 14, 2008)

boston_e said:


> No pass for me... I did get an express card at Killington.


I'll probably order one of those also


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Nov 14, 2008)

Killington pass for me - actually probably the last year for my lifetime pass.


----------



## MRGisevil (Nov 15, 2008)

Timmy and I got Sundown passes. IF Sundown will ever provide them to us is a different story :roll:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 15, 2008)

picked up my sundown pass this morning.  they were blowing water/air thru the snow guns getting ready for cold weather.  guy @ customer service thought they'd start blowing snow monday.


----------



## Chris Sullivan (Nov 15, 2008)

MRGisevil, what has been the hold up on our part with your passes?


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> picked up my sundown pass this morning.  they were blowing water/air thru the snow guns getting ready for cold weather.  guy @ customer service thought they'd start blowing snow monday.



Rad. I knew the test was today. Bring on the cold!


----------



## MR. evil (Nov 15, 2008)

Chris Sullivan said:


> MRGisevil, what has been the hold up on our part with your passes?



PM sent


----------



## powhunter (Nov 15, 2008)

Chris Sullivan= Da Man!!!!!!


----------



## Greg (Nov 15, 2008)

Ended up with a Hunter pass again in addition to my Sundown pass. Planning to head out there on the 30th.


----------



## hammer (Nov 18, 2008)

Wachusett Bronze Century Pass purchased...thanks to Sky for the GPS group info.


----------

